# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  London Spy

## tammyy2j

BBC Twoâs new Ben Whishaw fronted espionage drama London Spy will premiere on Monday November 9th at 9pm, it has been announced.

Penned by Child 44 author Tom Rob Smith, London Spy tells the story of Danny (Ben Whishaw), a young gay spy who is somewhat ill-equipped for the game of espionage. The MI6 officer soon falls in love with the Alex, but when he disappears Danny must decide whether heâs prepared to fight for the truth.

In addition to Ben Whishaw, the five episode series also stars Edward Holcroft (Wolf Hall) as Alex, Dannyâs anti-social and enigmatic love interest; Charlotte Rampling (Dexter) as Frances, a figure from deep within the traditions of British espionage; and Jim Broadbent (Harry Potter) as Scottie, Dannyâs (Ben Whishaw) close confidant.

London Spy is being produced by Working Title Television in association BBC America and is executive produced by Juliette Howell, Tim Bevan, Eric Fellner and Poly Hill. Flemish director Jakob Verbrugeen directed all five episodes of the series. NBCUniversal and BBC Worldwide are handling international distribution.

----------

crystalsea (26-11-2015), Dazzle (04-11-2015)

----------


## crystalsea

I have been watching this on IPlayer, it is quite dark in places but have enjoyed it so far.

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I have been watching this on IPlayer, it is quite dark in places but have enjoyed it so far.


It's fantastic and totally different from what I was expecting.  Ben Wishaw's a superb actor, I've been a fan of his for years.  He's so endearing as Danny.

----------

crystalsea (26-11-2015)

----------

